# First enclosure advices, light, heating



## Odyusseus (May 27, 2017)

Hello everybody, 

I am looking for some advices, since this will be my first "tegu experience". I tried to write to teguterra and to underground reptiles but I had no response... So I am so glad that I found this forum. 

I'm considering to have one of these reptiles (argentinian one). I always had snakes (morelia spilota, boa contrictor imperator...), eublepharis, chameleons, but I want to start breeding these beautiful reptiles.

I'm from Sicily. Here the weather is quite hot and humid (75-85%) most of the time. In summer we have from 90 to 96 degrees or even 100/105 in July/August.
Winter is very short, but is very humid and sometimes (very rare) temperatures might go under 50.
I am planning to have my tegu outdoor, I suppose this is the proper way, considering the weather.

Some questions about temperature and heating:
1. In summer is sunlight enough? I mean, and that's it? Not even a ceramic bulb during the night thermostatated at 68? (Just in case the temperature goes down during the night) ; not even a spot to give them a hotter little place?
Housing it in a outdoor cage, are uvb and spot and ceramic necessary in summer?

2. In winter it's a different ball game. I would like to leave the tegu in the outdoor terrarium, but I red a ceramic bulb is necessary. At which temperature shall I set the thermostate? Maybe so that the temperature does not go under 50? (Here in Sicily it is very very very rare that temperatures go under 45, maybe for three or four days in January)
Are uvb and spot lamps necessary in winter?

3. Do they bite and damage plastic nets to escape?

4. I red reptiles heat cables are wrong. Because if you place them under the hot part of the cage the tegu will not demonstrate will to come out of the hot hide. Is this true? Do these reptiles need hot source only from above? 

I am building an outdoor terrarium. 6 feet X 3 feet X 3 feet height. 
I attach some photos (Of course it is still "Work in progress"). It would be precious to have some opinions from you. There will be just one housed in, because the shape and the measure I think is too small for a couple... do you agree?
The left lamp that you see is a ceramic and the right one is a spot. Just wanted to simulate... Are they placed properly? 

For now I'm ok I think... I might sound boring, but I want animals to be super ok, and the best way I learned in these years on how to make them healthful is to learn from more expert people and breeders..

Thank you to anyone of you that would help me. 
(Sorry if my english is not perfect)

best wishes,
Giovanni


----------



## Walter1 (May 27, 2017)

Odyusseus said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am looking for some advices, since this will be my first "tegu experience". I tried to write to teguterra and to underground reptiles but I had no response... So I am so glad that I found this forum.
> 
> ...




My advice is thatcyou will be far far more successful with a wood and wire enclosure that allows for a lot of direct light and heat as well as a shady section, and a retreat that is partially underground for relief from the heat and protection from freezing in the winter. They do well with a winter cooling off at about 58-62 F.


----------



## Odyusseus (May 27, 2017)

Thank you for your answer Walter1,

Do you mean this enclosure is totally wrong for tegu housing? Can you please be more specific? 

I suppose direct light will be able to reach the animal, since the top and two sides are made of wire. Maybe I'm wrong. 
Regarding the shady section I plan to put a "cold hide" or some fake or real plants to create a shady area (on the right side of the terrarium in the photos), next to the place where there will be a big water bowl. 
On the left part, as you can see, there is a wooden hide, that I am planning to expand. Do you think it is not suitable as a partially underground hot hide? 
Regarding winter time, with a ceramic bulb I should be able to maintain the temperature at 58-62 F. 

Thank you very very much
Just trying to understand better


----------



## Odyusseus (May 27, 2017)

Maybe I got it. You mean the enclosure I built should have more shady area.. I guess


----------



## Walter1 (May 27, 2017)

Odyusseus said:


> Maybe I got it. You mean the enclosure I built should have more shady area.. I guess


Not a problem. I see what you're asking. Your enclosure is perfect for being inside the home where temeratures are stable. It is perfect because you can maintain stability with respect to thetmal zones- hot bask, very warm ambient, cool retreat. 

I am concerned that even in the shade outside your enclosure could trap deadly hot air. For that reason I suggested an outdoor pen. 

Does that help?


----------



## Odyusseus (May 28, 2017)

It helps, I see your point. I will try to elevate the shady area, so that some breeze may reach it. Maybe also place the cool hide next to the water bowl... 
With that said, today I will move the cage outside, and then put some thermometers to see which temperature the enclosure will reach. We'll see...
I'll simulate some light and heating and cooling configurations. I will let you know the results. 

One more question: when lamps become very hot is there any possibility that they hurt themselves getting burned? Snakes do that.. I was wandering if tegus do that too... I noticed the ceramic lamp becomes very hot... It scares me.


----------



## Odyusseus (May 28, 2017)

Last update:
The cage is now outside. 

Hot zone: 90/91 degrees, and 95 basking point. Obtained with natural direct hot sunlight and spot and ceramic bulb. Ceramic bulb is connected to the thermostat and spot isn't. 
Cold zone: 78 degrees inside the cool hide. If I can manage to make some holes on the cool side of the terrarium the cool part may reach 75... Do you think is a good idea? 

Do you think the water bowl is too big? I am looking for a smaller and lower one. 

Also, please, if possible give me an answer regarding danger related to the heat the lamps may reach. Thanks


----------



## Walter1 (May 28, 2017)

Odyusseus said:


> It helps, I see your point. I will try to elevate the shady area, so that some breeze may reach it. Maybe also place the cool hide next to the water bowl...
> With that said, today I will move the cage outside, and then put some thermometers to see which temperature the enclosure will reach. We'll see...
> I'll simulate some light and heating and cooling configurations. I will let you know the results.
> 
> One more question: when lamps become very hot is there any possibility that they hurt themselves getting burned? Snakes do that.. I was wandering if tegus do that too... I noticed the ceramic lamp becomes very hot... It scares me.


Yes, they can burn themselves in contact with it.


----------



## Walter1 (May 28, 2017)

Odyusseus said:


> Last update:
> The cage is now outside.
> 
> Hot zone: 90/91 degrees, and 95 basking point. Obtained with natural direct hot sunlight and spot and ceramic bulb. Ceramic bulb is connected to the thermostat and spot isn't.
> ...


The water bowl is fine even if unnecessarily deep. Still the tegu can reach down forca drink. May well use itcas a toilet as well, which is good if it needs the warm soak to help it to defecate. 

The heat lamps will burn on contact, and the tegu, if he can reach the lights, will. Seems hard to reach the heat lamps if the're not near a wall.


----------



## Walter1 (May 28, 2017)

Although hou want a badking hot spot of 110-115 F, watch that the enclosure does not over heat. Otherwise, looks good to me.


----------



## Odyusseus (May 28, 2017)

Thank you really for your answers Walter1.. very precious advices from you.
Well, I am worried about the lamps. Of course, in order to getting burned the tegu MUST want to be burned, if you know what I mean. They are relatively far from the wall... The only way he may burn himself is by climbing on them and dangerously pulling them down (do they do that?) or licking them with their funny tongue.
I must think about it. Also, by putting them outside of the enclosure, it would take forever to create a basking point I suppose...

Can you please tell me if heat cable are not suitable for hot zone? I am thinking to use a very low wattage cable.
Setting it at 68 during the night (just in case). And in winter, during brumation, at 58/59 (again, just in case).

And, as you can see one side is plastic wire. Do they bite it to escape? 

Thank you again


----------



## Walter1 (May 28, 2017)

Odyusseus said:


> Thank you really for your answers Walter1.. very precious advices from you.
> Well, I am worried about the lamps. Of course, in order to getting burned the tegu MUST want to be burned, if you know what I mean. They are relatively far from the wall... The only way he may burn himself is by climbing on them and dangerously pulling them down (do they do that?) or licking them with their funny tongue.
> I must think about it. Also, by putting them outside of the enclosure, it would take forever to create a basking point I suppose...
> 
> ...


You're welcome. My concern exactly. They'll reach because they are active and inquisitive and risk a burn to the tongue. A wire mesh under the light should help prevent a burn and if the light is out of reach from a standing tegu the light can't bedestroyed and even cause fire or electrocution. 

Do not know about suitability of cables.


----------



## Odyusseus (May 28, 2017)

I'll think about it. When solved I'll post some photos. 
Thanks, have a nice day.


----------



## Odyusseus (May 30, 2017)

Hi, 
no news regarding the protection for the lamps until now. If I'm lazy I'll buy them, if I feel like I will build them. Don't know. 

I am posting for something else. 
I showed to an italian breeder (now, I don't know if he is good or not) some pictures of the terrarium. 
I report his impressions:

1- He told me to totally remove the wire mesh from the sides of the enclosure, since everyone of his tegus used to literally "destroy" their own nose against it, trying to escape, since they can look outside . This preoccupied me quite a lot, since my terrarium is three quarters wire mesh. 
I was asking myself if you Walter1 or someone in the forum experienced that. I just hope this breeder is wrong. 

2- He told me that ceramic bulb is not necessary. Only a spot, outside of the terrarium, without thermostat . I always had this idea that any heating system for reptiles should be set with a thermostat... He told me to place it at different heights, to test it. Hm.. okay. 

3- He told me to remove any plastic wire mesh, since they will definitely rip it off in order to escape. 

I wanted to have some impressions from you experts, since this guy advices worried me a lot... *Especially regarding point 1*. If any of you assisted to this behaviour from the animals housed in wire mesh terrariums. 

Thanks 

best wishes


----------



## Walter1 (May 30, 2017)

Here are my guys. This wire mesh has never bothered any of them.


----------



## Odyusseus (May 30, 2017)

wow. they are awesome!
In my opinion -even if I lack of experience of course-, the italian breeder I mentioned sets his temperature values in a way the tegu "need something", so they try to brake the wire mesh... MAYBE...


----------



## Walter1 (May 30, 2017)

Odyusseus said:


> wow. they are awesome!
> In my opinion -even if I lack of experience of course-, the italian breeder I mentioned sets his temperature values in a way the tegu "need something", so they try to brake the wire mesh... MAYBE...


Thanks.

I can't speak for others here, but I doubt any one of the forum members would agree with the idea of no thermostat on a heat light.

Very safely, you want to be able to provide them with the gradient of temps they need. Looks like you are working that out.


----------

